# First Time Making Hot Wings



## JCook (Jan 21, 2007)

My husband wanted me to make hot wings so he could eat them while watching the football game. So I made them for the first time. They were so good!!! I was proud of myself. Do you think that they are any good after they have been in the fridge?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2007)

Were they fried wings...broiled...on the grill????
You do mean Today's games ...right?


----------



## JCook (Jan 21, 2007)

They were fried and yes for today's game.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2007)

_Hi J,_
_I make baked wings all the time for my gang and if by chance there are any left, I' pop them in the oven for a few minutes and they are fine..But, most of the time I take them out and my kids will grab them cold or even room temp and munch away.. Fried will warm up in the oven just the same as baked or grilled..Don't waste them they make a neat lunch with a small salad _
_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 21, 2007)

JCook said:
			
		

> My husband wanted me to make hot wings so he could eat them while watching the football game. So I made them for the first time. They were so good!!! I was proud of myself. Do you think that they are any good after they have been in the fridge?


 
If I am reading your question right...(it's been a long day) I personally don't like cold chicken...They can be "Nuked" in the microwave...or wrapped in foil and warmed in the oven for a while..but IMO..they will not be the same as fresh cooked ones....That being said...I bet you want have to throw any of them out!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

For fried wings, it is better to sprinkle some water and then bake them in the oven to prevent dryness, and to get the crispness back.


----------



## geri (Jan 22, 2007)

hot chicken wings really sounds good
 I could go for some now game or no game


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 22, 2007)

They'll be like lasagna....better the second time around.  Good for you!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 22, 2007)

I nuke leftover wings in the microwave all the time, & if reheating a larger amount, have done them in the regular oven as well.  They'll keep for several days in a ziploc bag in the fridge & are terrific for lunch or a quick snack.


----------



## JCook (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait until lunch time.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never cared for re-heated meat so I feed those type of leftovers to Mr HB.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I've never cared for re-heated meat so I feed those type of leftovers to Mr HB.


Very loving wifey indeed!!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 22, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Very loving wifey indeed!!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 22, 2007)

*Hot wings are awesome no matter if they're hot, cold or indifferent.   *
*I like them anyway you make them.   They heat up beautifully but I put my cold wings under the broiler and they crisp up just fine.  There are very few times I have hot wings leftover.   I use Frank's Redhot sauce and they are fantastic. *
*P.S.  I love your Grocery List definition.  I know the feeling.  Read my blog and see what I mean.   *


----------



## Aria (Jan 23, 2007)

We like the chicken hot and we like cold chicken.


----------



## philly29 (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah they will be fine out of he fridge.  I made a ton of hot wings for the superbowl, I had a lot left over and had them all week for snack.


----------

